# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Not sure how I managed it but its in the wrong place

## Flawed-Menagerie

I somehow managed to put my newest post https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=48207 
into the wrong category. It should be a regional map but I put it under misc. Could have sworn I was in that thread category when I started on the post but apparently not. 

I'm terribly sorry about that. I'm not sure where I'd request it to be moved or if it's something we do ourselves. 

Cheers,

----------


## J.Edward

I moved it for you.  :Smile: 
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=48210

----------

